# Amp Restoration: Will you old school guys pay for it?



## TXwrxWagon (Sep 26, 2008)

I've recently found a way to replicate any graphic very quickly and inexpensively, that is also compatible with automotive paint/powder coat systems.

The question: If a fellow enthusiast could offer near OE finish matches, OE level graphics, and/or the ability for you to paint amps/processors/etc any color and reapply OE graphics under a protective UV clear, would you pay to have those old school amps/processors restored? I know there are a couple people quietly doing custom work on amps in good condition. 

Rob


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

If you can reproduce the graphic on the PPI Art series I could see you getting some buisness for sure. Even new amps get scratched up etc.. would be neat to have a place that can restore things back to original cosmetic wise.


----------



## TXwrxWagon (Sep 26, 2008)

Funny you mention Art-series.. I am waiting for an Art-series White amp to arrive as we speak. The trick, so far is getting an accurate image of the graphic.

Rob


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

TXwrxWagon said:


> Funny you mention Art-series.. I am waiting for an Art-series White amp to arrive as we speak. The trick, so far is getting an accurate image of the graphic.
> 
> Rob


You mean like these?

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...-amps-my-true-black-art-series-creations.html

The reason they were never sold was because the original artist, Carolyn Hall Young, did not approve and PPI-ART stopped making them.
You might give that one some thought since she's a member on this forum.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## audiobaun (Jun 8, 2011)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> You mean like these?
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...-amps-my-true-black-art-series-creations.html
> 
> ...


Nicely put..I would not pay for that, as it down grades the character of historical essence of the amplifier,as to Art/and a genuine Realm.Id rather have a rusted up old school amp that has seen signs of abuse/wear n tear/years of displacement.To me thats like taking a 57 chevy truck, and putting a 2000 front clip on it..Sorry..I dont think I would do that with my old school amps by far.


----------



## $LICK CALIFA$ (Feb 9, 2012)

I def agree w/the above regarding the art series amps, but if its just about any other amp from then or even today it's hard to not want something as close to oem as possible. For example, I have an esx 120.4 with the infamous paint chipping on the heatsink. There is no graphic on the amp but I would definitely like it to match as closely as possible to my esx 275.2. Am I wrong for wanting my precious to be pretty too? Just a thought...


----------



## audiobaun (Jun 8, 2011)

$LICK CALIFA$ said:


> I def agree w/the above regarding the art series amps, but if its just about any other amp from then or even today it's hard to not want something as close to oem as possible. For example, I have an esx 120.4 with the infamous paint chipping on the heatsink. There is no graphic on the amp but I would definitely like it to match as closely as possible to my esx 275.2. Am I wrong for wanting my precious to be pretty too? Just a thought...


Honestly..You paid for the amplifier, and just as a home or? you should be able to paint what ever color chosen??Everyone has a preference, and I choose not too.


----------



## $LICK CALIFA$ (Feb 9, 2012)

to each his own...


----------



## King Nothing (Oct 10, 2005)

I would have paid someone to refinish my old school MTX thunders. Depends on the price I guess. The graphics are the hard part


----------



## Cobra 19 & 54 (Dec 3, 2012)

Sorry guys, a noob here is going to resurrect this one. I am a Gen 1 Orion collector/ finatic, and my opinion varies. If the amp going in for repairs or restoration is an 8 out of 10 (minor wear and scratches ) DON"T TOUCH IT!!!!, if its below that then definately do it. I'll have to get some of my resto stuff put up here for you to see. I have screens made for all the old "stars and moon" amps I restore. I have the original colors of the silk screening, and anodizing. They come out looking flawless. Fixing the dings takes time for it to look good, but I still love finding the near perfect items and leaving them alone.


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

The Audio Art Series amplifiers would be the majority of the business drawn in for Resto.


----------



## sinister-kustoms (Jul 22, 2009)

What sort of media are you talking about? If it's a vinyl print, then no. If it's something like Hydro-dipping, then yes!


----------



## Hextall 27 (Jan 20, 2010)

I would love to see a proper way to restore the Art Series graphics. It would mean taking the amp down to bare metal, powder coating and then silk screening. Anything else, like those stickers, makes the amp a lot less collectable. The problem is of course Mrs Young owns that art work and she will for 70 years after she passes if I'm not mistaken. It would be nice if someone with the proper machinery could strike a deal with her. It would almost be worth it if you were VERY dedicated and didn't mind giving up part of your profit to her. Of course you shouldn't, without her art you don't have a product.


----------



## Cobra 19 & 54 (Dec 3, 2012)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> The reason they were never sold was because the original artist, Carolyn Hall Young, did not approve and PPI-ART stopped making them.
> You might give that one some thought since she's a member on this forum.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Interested in hearing more about this. So even if I made the screens for the amps I own, it is technically infringement?


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Cobra 19 & 54 said:


> Interested in hearing more about this. So even if I made the screens for the amps I own, it is technically infringement?


You're saying you would pay to make screens for every individual color of each amp for multiple amps just for you to use one time? :huh:


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

I thought restoration was covered under copyright law...


----------



## Cobra 19 & 54 (Dec 3, 2012)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> You're saying you would pay to make screens for every individual color of each amp for multiple amps just for you to use one time? :huh:
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


I don't pay to do it, but otherwise yes. It's been over a year since I resto'd a PPI Art product, but if I remember correctly is was 6 colors ( Screens ). I also have them for all the "Star and Moon" Orions ( minus the GT's ). HCCA, GX line complete. My buddy here in town owns a silk screen business and I get to mess around in his shop whenever I need, as long as I don't screw up his production.


----------

